# Chapman Fellows - 2008



## Anton4Cine (Apr 18, 2008)

Whats up film buffs!
I will be attending Chapman this Fall, emphasis in cinematography! 

Has anybody seen 4 months, 3 weeks, and 2 days? an amazing film.

The counterfeiters? also a beautifully shot movie, great acting, and music... 

Is anybody looking for a place to live in out in Orange yet? I will be moving from NYC...

The cold days are running short for me >>> last winter out on the east.

My name is Anton by the way nice to meet you! you who whishes to speak and say hello!

Peace


----------



## seventhshade (Apr 18, 2008)

Hello Anton and other Chapman 08 graduate film students. I am in the producing program and am coming from Austin, TX, where I got my film undergrad at UT Austin. I will be looking for a place in Orange, hopefully close to school. Has anyone had any luck with the housing program the school offers to grad students? Anton, what kind of work did you do in NY and where did you get your undergrad? Have you done any work on 16 or 35?


----------



## Anton4Cine (Apr 18, 2008)

whats up seventhshade!
I finished Undergrad in Film, in CUNY NYC, I have done work on 16mm mostly, and in 24P as well as HD. I graduated in Dec 06, and have been doing free lance and my own personal short films in the mean time.... 

And yourself??


----------



## Anton4Cine (Apr 20, 2008)

Anyone else got accepted to Chapman? speak up

I heard Chapman accepts a lot of students with no film background experience? whats up with that?

Does AFI? Does UCLA OR USC? have the same mentality on choosing the right candidates?

I love how the schools chooses predominantly white students, at least 1 asian, 1 black, and a few woman, ohhh and 1 indian!   WHATS UP WITH THAT? AHHHHHH   JUST LIKE EVERYWHERE IN AMERICA   !!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Chris22 (Apr 21, 2008)

I got accepted into Chapman for Fall 2008, emphasis in cinematography. My background is mostly video production and theatrical lighting design. I'm also in the process of hunting down a place to live in Orange at the moment. I'm coming from Texas!


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 21, 2008)

hmm  mostly white? *thinks*

In my year here's the breakdown of screenwriters:
6 Women, 7 Men
2 API
2 Hispanic
1 German (from Germany-- is that still "white")
1 South African/Indian
1 African american
6 White-- though of those 1 is gay and another is bisexual which also leaves them in minority groups. 
So I guess that means 4 that actually fit the title.

The couple of us without film experience (there are a few, but by no means "a lot" and I am NOT one of them) are typically older students with masters degrees in other areas besides film. We have Lawyers, College professors, and lots of teachers coming back to study film.

As far as housing goes, I don't know any grads in campus housing. Almost everyone lives off campus. Scour craig's list. Average price is $1650 for a 2 bedroom, many are paying that for a one bedroom.

if you can find a place for less, be sure to check what part of town you'll be in and expect it to be teeny tiny.

I got a 2 bedroom literally a 5 minute walk from dodge for $1400, so its doable. You just have to  really look.

Then again, add some chappies on face book (be sure in your profile is your year and emphasis--Lots of them will add you and many advertise housing vacancies.

Hope this all helps. Sorry I haven't been around more to answer questions lately.


----------



## Anton4Cine (Apr 21, 2008)

Winterreverie,

jesus ! you know everyhting!!! I got a hunch that you are a proffesor at Chapman! lol

thank you 4 the updates! 

Is it cheaper finding places to rent from local newspapers or online? 

Thanks ...


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 21, 2008)

LOL-- I wish I was a professor.. then I wouldn't be stressing the loans. =P

Just be sure to meet me during the orientation week (easily one of the best experiences)I'll be the loud drunk one on Friday... oh wait, that'll be everyone.


----------



## Anton4Cine (Apr 21, 2008)

hell yes I will have a drink with you on orientation Winter!!!!!! 

My friend Zac Petrillo is a good friend of mine in the Directing Program, he got in last year, You know him by any chance?

Take Care,


----------



## SD Grad (Apr 21, 2008)

I got accepted.  But now I'm trying to sort out if I can actually afford it with the MASSIVE student loans I'll have to take out.  They will just barely cover tuition.  Who knows where I'll get money for rent!


----------



## seventhshade (Apr 21, 2008)

Chris. I'm also coming from Texas, in Austin. What town you coming from? I have experience shooting HD and 24P, as well as a little knowledge of 35mm from being a camera PA on a feature. I will be attending the producing program. Winter, I haven't seen you speak about the producing program yet. Any comments? I will be looking for a place really close to school.


----------



## V2M (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey,

I'll be attending Chapman producing program this fall.  I'm graduating from Cal State Long Beach this summer.  Undergrad major: Film Production and Finance.

Vera


----------



## Chris22 (Apr 22, 2008)

> seventhshade



seventhshade,

I'm coming from El Paso, TX. See you come fall!


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 22, 2008)

Yipes I missed that question.

Craig's list (online) is BY FAR the cheapest option since you're usually renting from individuals. Newspaper was no help.  Since you have a friend here, visit him or rent a place to stay with someone for a week to actually get to see the area before committing on a place. I found a place online for $1100 and when I checked it out, the area scared the crap out of me. I wanted to walk or bike to school since you can keep the parking fee that way.

I do know Zac, kind of. His roommate bugs the crap out of me and we didn't have production classes together so I haven't got a chance to hang around him much. Though we'll be at the same party friday-- I might just mention I know you on here. =)

SD- no one can "handle the loans" the majority of us are sweating to get by, but if film school is that important to you and you really think you have talent- I recommend going for it and letting life sort its way out later. Darryl (the grad assistant) has been known to take multiple jobs to afford just living here, and his family is still in Japan. I quit my job and am living on peanuts and collecting debt. Some people have parents to fall back on-- though those are few. 

There are some Teeny tiny studios available for around $800. And A lot of people look for roommates on craig's list for about that range, so if you don't mind living with strangers give it a shot.


----------



## orangegame (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey!! everyone
I will be attending Chapman this Fall, MFA production and emphasis on editing. I graduated from U of Oregon last year. can't wait to meet u guysssssssss.

does anyone know how many people do Chapman accepts each yr? ( film school of course)


----------



## seventhshade (Apr 22, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about the graduate housing or apartments? Has anyone applied for them? I will be looking for something very close to the school and might want to get one or two potential roommates together.


----------



## tomsundies (Apr 22, 2008)

My brother and his wife live about a block from the Marion Knott Studios (off Lemon and Maple) and they pay $1050 for a two-bedroom apartment.  

The apartments are old, and tiny, tiny, tiny.  BUT they love the neighborhood, and it's perfect for their small family (him, his wife and they're six month old son).


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Apr 22, 2008)

hey all!

i just had my interview with alex rose and she told me i was going to be admitted in the fall. The catch is because i'm a joint degree applicant, i won't be spending next fall with all of you, except for one class. I'll be doing most of the mba coursework this fall and then most of the film work the year after....aside from that i'm still fuzzy on what's really going to go on. well i hope to see you there. housing is definitely something i have to look into too.


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 22, 2008)

All you new chappies need to have a drink with me.

I'm sure I mentioned this, but grad housing fills up with primarily married couples, so I know no one who lives "on campus" But housing nearby is doable. Start you search early. People graduate in may, so may and june are the best times to secure decent affordable housing.

14 applicants or less are accepted into each discipline.

Gotta go write. Congrats again you guys!


----------



## Bware (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey everyone, thought I should throw my info in here as well.

I'll be starting at Chapman in the fall (also the Editing program) and am looking for a place to live. Coming from Jersey, shopping for apartments is going to be extremely difficult (if not impossible).  Turns out housing/res life doesn't give a damn, so that option is probably out.

I have my doubts about Craigslist and facebook, etc.. Ideally, I can find a few of the incoming film students to house with (a task that this forum should help with). So yeah, seventhshade, Crhis, Anton, whoever, I'm down with working out housing on here if you are.


----------



## SharonW (Apr 23, 2008)

Have anyone been accepted in Chapman *Directing Emphacis* program? I spoke with the admissions office two weeks ago and they told me that they havenÂ´t but we are almost in May,so does anyone has news? Congrats to everyone!!!


----------



## SharonW (Apr 23, 2008)

has *sorry*


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Apr 25, 2008)

sorry sharonw, i'm producing. But on the other chapman topic people are saying that they'll know by the end of may.

Everyone else out there, i'm officially in. So seriously Roomies Wanted. PM me and we can chat. or email jlo2103@columbia.edu hope to see you all sooon!


----------



## seventhshade (Apr 25, 2008)

Congrats Red! What was your undergrad at Columbia?


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Apr 25, 2008)

haha...mechanical engineering. totally unrelated, but i bet it'll come in useful at some random time.


----------



## seventhshade (Apr 25, 2008)

Interesting. I started out way back in the day as an engineering major at Texas A&M, way before I knew I wanted to make films. What kind of work are you interested in producing?


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm really interested in animation. Odd, I know, and I'm assuming really difficult. I can't really say exactly what I want to produce other than what would interest me. I do know I'm not a huge fan of really indie films that move really slowly. But aside from that I don't want to pidgeon myself into one genre.


----------



## seventhshade (Apr 25, 2008)

As a producing student, I want to get started early in getting to know everyone else, especially your work. Any current or future students who have demos online, please post them. I would also like to read any potential project or thesis scripts. You can send them to seventhshade@gmail.com. Yes, this includes you, Winter, the writer of edgy comedies.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 25, 2008)

> Originally posted by redpokiepenguin:
> I do know I'm not a huge fan of really indie films that move really slowly.



What do you consider a "really" indie film that moves slowly?  

Just curious.


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Apr 25, 2008)

I like to put films i see into three categories: must own (i.e. "cravable"), okay, and hate. Keep in mind there are only my personal opinions and we could probably argue out which movies are great and which are awful until we're blue in the face. Part of the reason why I doubted my abilities in film is also because I tend to have a pretty 'off' sense of taste. By that I usually don't like what is considered, by critics, a masterpiece, etc. 

By really slow films I mean films that have a really slow pace. Take for example Brokeback Mountain. It was well shot, etc, etc. But pacing just took forever. Long drawn out shots, slow responses in dialogue (at times.) I'm not saying they're terrible like Balls of Fury (although that was entertaining in it's own right) but rather not for me. I tend to be really hyper in real life, so things that take a really long time bore me. There are, however, always exceptions to the rule. Recently I really liked the Assassination of Jesse James...even though it was slow paced. 

On the flip side, must own movies, are literally movies that i sometimes crave, like food almost. An example of that is Lucky#Slevin. Sometimes I just really need to watch it. Other times I'm feeling philisophical so I pull some Linklater, or a silly cartoon like Hoodwinked. It's really hard to say. I'm all over the place, kind of like me real self. =)


----------



## Brad Tucker (Apr 25, 2008)

Ha! redpokiepenguin, I'm a Mechanical Engineer too! I do think that it gives me an interesting perspective on the world in fact. I still waiting to hear back from Chapman, but I hoping for an offer from them for Directing as well. They asked for my reel, which I'm quite proud of, so we'll see. Maybe we could have a director/producer Mechanical Engineering power-team going on.

I think completing an engineering degree says 2 things about you: you know how to solve problems and you know how to dig down and do some real hard work.


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Apr 27, 2008)

haha brad, it's nice to see a fellow engineer. i wish you serious luck.


----------



## BrunoDP (May 1, 2008)

See Chapman films - stop by...

If you're in the area, please come to Chapman film screenings - FREE to public... We have several screenings in the next 2 weeks...

http://ftv.chapman.edu/news/thesisscreenings.cfm

See what we shoot here.

Arrive earlier - the state-of-art Folino Theater will be packed.

See ya there.

Chapman grad. producer


----------



## Winterreverie (May 3, 2008)

I know I posted this already-- kinda, but in case you guys don't frequent the other chapman thread-- There is a grad looking for roommates that I highly recommend because thats great insight and built in connections.

I also may be renting a room this summer-- and possibly for the school year-- Its in a condo, but you have to be able to deal with cats and sharing a bathroom. =P But its a 5 minute walk to school and there's a pool.

Approx. $700.


----------



## HypergraphicJared (May 5, 2008)

When do most students move out there? June? July? I'm definitely down to meet with anybody renting a room out. PM me and I can send you any info, or just friend me on facebook: Jared Egol. 

I just got the official letter from Joe Slowensky. I'm assuming the first assignment in addition to  reading books and watching films is the introductory film? Can anyone expound on what we'll be doing prior to matriculating? Thanks :-D


----------



## orangegame (May 5, 2008)

QUOTE: I just got the official letter from Joe Slowensky. I'm assuming the first assignment in addition to  reading books and watching films is the introductory film? Can anyone expound on what we'll be doing prior to matriculating? Thanks :-D[/QUOTE]

Hyper: Do we have first assignment already? OMG what is the assignment about?
 U got it from mail? or e-mail? thx


----------



## redpokiepenguin (May 5, 2008)

hello all! been in omaha for a bit and haven't been able to get to the internet..but i'm back in business. anyway! i just sent in my acceptance at chapman but i have zero info about anything else. like...when it starts, what i need to do prior...etc. can any other producers shed some light on what i may have to do before school starts?


----------



## orangegame (May 5, 2008)

Red: me 2. i have no info about Chapman after i got acceptance and an e-mail says i have the fellowship. i m a little bit worried that i don't know what to do and prepare when school starts. Does anyone know anything about it? oo...by the way, Red, i looked up on the chapman site and says school starts on 8/25, if i m not wrong.
thx guys


----------



## HypergraphicJared (May 5, 2008)

LOL, sorry guys, I didn't mean to create a frenetic uproar! The letter (snail mail) was just the acceptance asking for my deposit; it didn't actually say WHAT we're doing before we arrive, other than that we'll be updated on school information, including our first assignment. I got the other info from the book "Film School Confidential." To quote p. 96: 

"When students are accepted into the program, they are given a number of assignments to complete before arriving in the fall: a list of films to watch, a list of books to read, and each student is instructed to create a two-minute video that introduces him to his classmates. After a week of orientation and parties [woot], classes begin."

I'm not sure if this applies to all incoming disciplines (I'm a screenwriter, so my film might cause them to recant their offer of admission to me). The book focuses on the directing discipline, and they emphasized the production program in the prior paragraphs, so  *I'm left clueless*. Maybe the sum of our cluelessnesses will add up to knowledge.


----------



## HypergraphicJared (May 5, 2008)

Orange,

CONGRATS on the fellowship! What a bonus heading out to school to have that in your pocket!


----------



## SD Grad (May 5, 2008)

My letter said the same thing, but I haven't heard anything since.



> Originally posted by HypergraphicJared:
> LOL, sorry guys, I didn't mean to create a frenetic uproar! The letter (snail mail) was just the acceptance asking for my deposit; it didn't actually say WHAT we're doing before we arrive, other than that we'll be updated on school information, including our first assignment.


----------



## orangegame (May 5, 2008)

Hey Hyper
Thanks. i m emphasis on editing. i also have the book "film school confidential". it's really good reference, and seems they really like chapman. anyways nice meeting you.


----------



## Winterreverie (May 5, 2008)

To put you minds at ease: the homework is for everyone (except maybe film studies). It includes a list of films to watch-- many of which you'll watch in your classes anyways. A list of books to read plus screenplays-- no one gets to all the books or films, and a 2 minute introduction video on you. Don't worry about impressing anyone-- just tell them something insightful on who you are and where you came from. Inevitably they'll be a couple of arty/experimental films (like mine) a few campy films (one guy did his entire intro about how he likes donuts), a few interviews by other people about the student ("My sister is really super awesome" cheese-tastic if you ask me), and a couple people who feel it necessary to show off their past work. Truth, very few people can be judged by their into video-- In fact, it took me a LLOOOONNNGG time to remember what most people even showed. The only rule is that you are nowhere in the film.

Seriously, we all stressed out over a nothing assignment. So don't worry too much. They won't kick you out if your intro video sucks... well, maybe if you're a cine. =P

On the other hand, first impressions are big and a lot of other students will decide who they want to work with off this assignment. It doesn't last long, but its something to think about.


----------



## redpokiepenguin (May 6, 2008)

hey hey, thanks for the info everyone. now i'm worried i won't get to it all. i'm going to be in taiwan all summer for a intensive language study...thing. looks like i'm going to have to cram BEFORE school starts. haha


----------



## MovieTeller (May 6, 2008)

Orange - Couple things. Congrats on the fellowship and Are you in Oregon? Is that the Eugene?


----------



## orangegame (May 6, 2008)

Red: u r going to taiwan for the whole summer? cool im from taiwan, and i will be home from june to august. so u speak chinese uh haha

Movie: ya i m in eugene oregon, where r u in oregon?


----------



## redpokiepenguin (May 6, 2008)

orange~yea i'll be there for all of june. Maybe I can look you up, if they give us free time. about the speaking chinese, not 100% on mandarin but fluent in fookienese. I'm hoping that after this month abroad i'll be speaking like a native. here's hoping..haha


----------



## MovieTeller (May 6, 2008)

I'm living in the Salem area these days. Went to Southern Oregon for school. Lived in L.A. for about ten years, so I'm jazzed about getting back for Chapman.


----------



## orangegame (May 6, 2008)

Red: ?? that's really cool that u speak chinese. how long have u study chinese? i bet u will speak very good chinese after u come back from taiwan. 

Movie: i went to UO and graduated last year. so excited to be OC in fall. Chapman here i come~~~


----------



## MovieTeller (May 8, 2008)

So is that three people from Oregon going to Chapman? A pretty good for one state. I also have a buddy who was accepted to AFI for producing. Are there more Oregon people going to graduate school around here?


----------



## V2M (May 9, 2008)

Anyone going tomorrow to Chapman to watch grad films @ 7 PM?


----------



## mckinnod (May 10, 2008)

Hello everyone,
Just found this blog and wanted to join. I am very excited to say that I have been accepted into the Dodge Film School Conservatory with a focus on cinematography. I've been looking at the program for many years-since around the same time they built the new Knotts Studio and hired Bill Dill ASC to head the Cinematography dept. It's like a dream come true and I can't beleive it! I did interview at AFI and enjoyed what I saw while visiting the school but I was not accepted and that is just fine with me, Chapman was my number one choice and to be honest I am terrible in interview situations. Gettting back to Chapman, The facilities are incredible and I have wanted to study under Mr. Dill ASC after talking to many of his previous students who quite simply stated to me that he was the best teacher they had ever had in this field. 
I look forward to communicating and meeting with everyone in the future.
I do however have a couple of questions:
1. I have not had a chance to look for housing-Is everyone having that hard of a time in their search?
I am married and will be looking for a single.
2. Has anyone received anything about our "homework" as listed in my acceptance letter?
Thank you,
Donald
Check out my website:
www.dmakphoto.com
I am a still photographer specializing in Weddings, one of the most consistent ways to earn a living behind a camera in Colorado which allows me to shoot shorts at little to no pay.


----------



## redpokiepenguin (May 12, 2008)

hey all, just wanted to say i probably won't be going to the orientation this year. I'm really disappointed but i guess that's just how they structure the program.


----------



## redpokiepenguin (May 13, 2008)

hey all so i'm in a serious bind. housing is becoming a huge issue. if you're looking for a roomie let's chat. pm me or email jlo2103@columbia.edu

would really appreciate any help.


----------



## redpokiepenguin (May 19, 2008)

just wondering if any of you who already accepted got a packet in the mail or something giving you a little bit more information about school? Haven't received anything yet and am wondering if I should've by now.


----------



## MovieTeller (May 19, 2008)

I've heard something is supposed to be coming, but nothing yet. I'm really curious about my "homework".


----------



## mckinnod (May 19, 2008)

I have been in contact with them fairly often because I too have found the process too easy. They have assured me that everyhthing is in order and they will let me know when there is something I need to do.  I beleive they are finishing up the semester at the moment and it is keeping them pre-occupied.
Anyone know when they are moving out?  I have contracts until the 17th and will be unable to drive out there until the 19th and cutting it fairly close, maybe a litle closer than I would like...
Donald


----------



## redpokiepenguin (May 19, 2008)

19 of august? I'm aiming for August 1st. I know my b-school orientation starts on the 16th....so i'm cutting it close too. oh well, will survive.


----------



## Jayimess (May 20, 2008)

August 19th?

Oooh wee, that's close.

If I had to do it again, I would've gotten here in July.  I arrived ten days before orientation, and it wasn't enough time.

Just remember, kids, you're relocating and starting an intense course of study.  Each one on its own is a shock to the system.  Together, so close together, is almost unbearable.  

The sooner you arrive, the sooner you'll feel at home.  It's important to have a home so you can focus on school instead of where you should hang the wall clock, or where the nearest pharmacy is.


If you can get out sooner, I implore you to do so, folks.


Best of luck!  Hope film school is starting to feel like a reality now...


----------



## mckinnod (May 20, 2008)

I'm with both of you on feeling like it is a bit close but I need the extra money I'll make that month so I won't have to work the next three years.  In theory my fiancee, I am getting married on the 31rst of May, will be out there August 1 to get everything in order for us so that I can come out later.  I have entirely too much to take care of out here to leave any earlier, but I promise to show up with a smile and an over abundance of enthusiasm.  
Donald


----------



## orangegame (May 20, 2008)

Hi jay
Im just curious that how do u know when the orientation start? After I got the acceptance letter,  i have not heard from then since. R they gonna send us a booklet or sth like that? thx


----------



## redpokiepenguin (May 20, 2008)

so far we've concluded that they're 'working on it.' and that they're coming soon. I'm assuming that orientation is in mid august...anywhere from the 15-20 but that's a guess based on last year.


----------



## Bware (May 20, 2008)

I'm hoping to get out there Aug. 1st as well, although housing is going to be an interesting journey in itself.  Most of the places I see are renting June 1st, which is too early for me.. I guess I could pay for two months that I won't be living there, but that's not so ideal either..

I'm thinking of finding a few people on here who need housing and maybe calling some nearby places, maybe getting a whole house going or something.  I've already talked to a few people about it, so let me know if anyone else is interested.


----------



## mckinnod (May 21, 2008)

I find that landlords won't start listing their units until a month out.  Basically, current renters don't commit to leaving until about a month out, a stipulation highlighted in the leasing agreement.  For myself I'm not going to start looking until about July and am not too heavily concerned about it, but I guess we will see what happens.


----------



## MovieTeller (May 22, 2008)

I haven't been doing a lot of looking yet either. Other than to see what's out there and what the price ranges are going to be. I'm assuming I'm going to have roommates, so I would prefer to have a fellow Chapman film school grad student sharing the space. And I'm very much interested in finding a place close to school. I wonder if we should start a forum or something so we might be able to connect... Just an idea. 

Also, can anyone give me a little insight as to the "homework" that has been sent out?


----------



## orangegame (May 22, 2008)

Hey Movieteller
I don't think they send the homework yet. I heard they r "working on it". I have not received anything since the acceptance letter.


----------



## MovieTeller (May 22, 2008)

ok, cool. Thanks for the info. I was wondering. Curious as much about what it will be as anything.


----------



## mckinnod (May 22, 2008)

MT,
There is a post by Winter discussing her HW from last Summer.  It may be hidden in this discussion or the other Chapman related discussion-from what I remember it is a list of reading materials and films to watch as well as a short film we will need to make and show to the class.  I have not heard anything about it yet other than my acceptence letter.
Donald


----------



## Jay-K (May 27, 2008)

Hi everyone:

So great to find this forum. My name is J (short for Josephine), I'm from Kenya, currently living in Washinton DC, and will be starting my MFA in Producing at Chapman in the fall. I've been checking out this website throughout my application process and as most of you have found its been very helpful to hear everyones opinions. I had to make a very tough choice between some very good schools, including USC, Loyola Marymount, etc, but in the end I felt that Chapman was the best fit for me. I too will be looking for housing in the area as I will be moving down to CA either the end of July or beginning of Aug. I look forward to meeting all of you and maybe we can even get some housing situations worked out thru this site. Yay for summer homework lol


----------



## Synbioss (May 28, 2008)

Hi all.
I am uber glad I found this thread.

I graduated from RIT in Rochester, NY and after a few years of working, decided to try for grad school.  I got into Chapman for the MFA in Film Production (with an emphasis on Editing) as well.  

I just got my letter of acceptance yesterday and have since been going crazy with all the things I have left to do to get ready...the biggest thing being housing.  Craig's List has been extrememly helpful, but if possible I'd prefer to room with people from the program or at least the school.  That just seems a bit hard to orchestrate.  

Off the wall question.  Does anyone know what gas is currently going for in Orange atm?


----------



## Bware (May 28, 2008)

Congrats Jay and Syn!

Syn, I'm also in the Editing emphasis, so I'm sure we'll be in a lot of classes together.

I think working on housing with people here is kind of hard, but maybe not as difficult as it seems. Including you and Jay (and myself), there are at least 5 people I know of that are all incoming students looking for housing. That sounds like a full house to me.  Unfortunately, I live in NJ, so I can't really go looking for such a house. Anyone have any ideas?

I also can't answer the gas question, but when I was checking out the school around April 9th, it was about 3.79, so it must be past 4.50 by now.  A shock for me, because I believe NJ has the lowest gas prices in the country, while Cali has the highest.


----------



## Synbios (May 29, 2008)

I've been doing some very quick digging on Craig's List.  There is a section for homes that are entirely empty and going up for rent come Mid-June.  However, most of them are 2-3 Bed rooms.  Only a couple are larger than 3 and those are located a fair distance away from Chapman.

Another thing to consider is that almost all these places are unfurnished.  Furnishing a place can be pretty pricey unto itself.  If there is some serious interest in a Film Student house...I don't mind putting forth some effort in trying to see whats available.  Just often enough, people tend to change their minds when they hear the downside of things.   

edit: Also, price range is a bit factor for people and can greatly differ from person to person.


----------



## redpokiepenguin (May 29, 2008)

omg i dunno bout gas in orange. I know it's a lot cheaper than LA. When I was there a month ago it was really close to $4, about $3.60. It's probably higher now. I know hawaii, where i am now, has some of the highest gas prices. I'm seriously thinking about getting a bike.


----------



## tomsundies (May 29, 2008)

I live about ten minutes north of Chapman, and yesterday gas prices ranged from $3.93 to $4.09 for regular, and $4.13 to $4.29 for premium.  

In general, gas in Orange County is about 10 cents cheaper per gallon than gas in Los Angeles and Riverside counties.  AND the areas surrounding Chapman are perfect for a bike commute!


----------



## Synbios (May 30, 2008)

Also.  Does anyone know if having our own camera would be of any use to us...or is there never a problem getting them from the department?

I have a lead on a pretty cheap Canon GL2, that I've used in the past, and am unsure if I should get it or if it would almost go to waste.


----------



## Jay-K (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for all housing info Synbios. I dont have any leads on housing right now so I am down for whatever. I just want something close to school, prefferably with other grad students. Quick question; when is everyone who is looking for a house thinking of moving down there?


----------



## redpokiepenguin (May 30, 2008)

i wanna get my 'homework'/packet of information already. i know we discussed that they're 'working on it.' but are they done yet?


----------



## Bware (May 30, 2008)

I think it'd be awesome to have a "film student" house.  I did see some of the 2-3 bedroom places on craigslist, and I think that within walking/biking distance from campus is ideal.. considering no one wants to drive if it can be avoided haha.

When I was over there, I grabbed some info on a real estate agent in the Old Town area, so that'll help if craigslist doesn't work out.

You've got a good point about the additional costs, I've lived in an apartment for 2 years so furnishing a place is expected.  I figure I'd have to furnish even if I find a room in an already occupied place, so either way it's an expense.  Rent prices can also be a shock to some if the housing market is different than in Orange, but it's not all that different from what it is here in Jersey.

I'd say I'm pretty serious about putting a house together, with 1 or 2 more people I think we can do this.

To answer your camera question: I've had a Panasonic DVC30 for a few years and plan on bringing it with me.. but I'm under the impression that Chapman is exceptionally well-off with equipment, so I'm not sure if you'd really need to buy your own. In fact, I'm probably rarely going to use mine (why would I when they've got those nice HVX200's?).  Then again, I don't go to school there yet, so I don't know for certain, haha.

And Jay, I'm hoping to find housing starting Aug 1st, so that I get to spend the summer at home, but still have a few weeks to get used to the Orange area before classes start. Unfortunately, it seems to be too early for renters to list houses that will be free Aug 1st, and waiting until July for that to happen feels like I'm cutting it too close.

Red, I'm also looking forward to this "homework" thing, or any info actually.. I don't even know the exact date of orientation/classes... Anyone know it?

Also, for those who are going to Chapman right from undergrad.. are you having any trouble with the "my documents" section on WebAdvisor?  I've sent them my final transcript (with degree posted) twice already (and over a month ago), but it still says that they are waiting for it and need it "ASAP."


----------



## MovieTeller (May 31, 2008)

I love the idea of rooming with fellow film graduate students. I know that's exactly what I want to do anyway. I would love to be able to establish a specific place where we could not only group up and look for places. In addition it would be a great way to get an idea who would be good fits to live together. I realize we all love movies, but there are nuances to it. Personalities and ages and experience and on and on.  

I'm gearing toward a move in early August also. I want to get down there early enough to get settled, hang out with some friends and get adjusted to the new environment. 

Maybe we should look for a huge place where we could room one of each emphasis. LOL


----------



## Jay-K (Jun 2, 2008)

I was also thinking of moving down late July in hopes of starting a lease Aug 1 which is going to be interesting. I would also love to do the house thing so please keep me posted on any news about this. 
Oh and about the homework...last I heard they were still 'working on it'. I guess I should use this time to apply for loans then huh? lol


----------



## mckinnod (Jun 2, 2008)

Synbios,
At the moment I have a DVX100A and your welcome to use it if you need.  I believe you will have full use of the equipment on campus though and would not reccomment buying a GL2-I do not particularly like it, it is a considerable step down from the XL1 or XL2.  I also own a complete S16mm camera set-up-it is an old Aaton LTR body and a little noisy but perhaps it will be useful to run two camera set-ups to cover scenes. I am considering selling it-maybe not the lenses- but we will have to see, I may need the money.
Donald


----------



## glendaleguy (Jun 2, 2008)

i got accepted for MFA directing at chapman, and am trying to decide between starting there in the fall, or staying at the Art Center College of Design in pasadnea, where i'm currently attending. any chapman students able to fill me in on:
what life is actually like living in orange county?
If you feel like chapman suffers at all because its not in LA?
Do you feel like Chapman is helping you set yourself up for success after graduation? have any recent graduates found the transition to be difficult? and by success i don't mean "yay i went to school for 3 years, got an MFA, and now im hte best grip hollywood has ever seen." 

any help woudl be appreciated.
thanks
k


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Jun 2, 2008)

hey glendale,

i don't get it, are you still in undergrad? I'm not at chapman yet, but the only advice i can think of is that it depends on what you want. You know it's like that question where people say, "do i need to even go to film school? or take the money and shoot something...etc" It really boils down to what you think you need to feel comfortable to do what you want to do. 

I do hear that in orange you can go surfing and skiing in the same day. I totally intend to try that.


----------



## Synbios (Jun 3, 2008)

Ok.  As the summer starts to slowly tick away, I've begun to notice how much left there is till I'm ready to move out to California.  Everything right now seems to hinge on where I'll be living...so I'll deal with this first.  I've got some leads on some apt/houses for rent.  I do think a Film house would be awesome...since it would allow a bit more freedom than renting with some total strangers.  So, I'll be trying to put a film house together.  Before I get it all started, plz be aware that there are about 6+ people that have shown interest already, not to mention many possible others who haven't seen this thread yet.  I will try to accommodate as many people as possible and help everyone out as best I can...but if I can't take you, it doesn't mean I hate you.   

If you are interested in housing with other Chapman Grad film students (regardless of emphasis) plz reply to these few simple questions at :  *chapman.housing@gmail.com* 

These are just so I can see if people share similar costs/expenses, interest, etc. Please also, if you're willing, include your Forum name  so its easy to re-identify people.  Thanks.

1) How much are you looking/willing to spend a month on rent? (ex. $650-750 month)

2) In avg. time, how far are you willing to live away from campus? (ex. 10 min. commute by car)

3) Can you afford or are you willing to contribute to needed appliances for the house such as Washer & Dryer, Fridge, etc.? 

4) Can you afford or are you willing to contribute to needed furnishing costs for the house such as couch, tables, chairs...basic furniture?

5) Do you have a car and will you be willing to pay extra for a garage parking spot...in the event there are more people with cars than available spots?

6) Please respond with : None, Some, Often, or Always, for the following questions. 
(all personal info will remain confidential)
    -Do you Smoke?
    -Do you drink?
    -Do you do drugs?

7) Do you have any pets you are going to try and bring with you?

8) Are you allergic to or dislike certain types of pets?

9) Do you have any special needs or concerns when it comes to living with other people?

10) Movies or films?

The sooner you respond the sooner we can get the ball rolling.  Again, sorry for the huge post, but its needed.   Hope to hear from you all soon.


----------



## SeattleCinemaniac (Jun 4, 2008)

Good evening, frequent flyers.

As I mentioned in a previous post in the Chapman News thread this evening, I was selected for a fellowship today, as well as for admission to Chapman for this fall. My emphasis will be Film Studies MA. Has anyone else here been accepted to this program? Who else besides me has been selected for a fellowship? Assuming someone here on SF knows, how long do I have to send in my non-refundable deposit?

Also -- and I realize that this isn't the most relevant topic -- where can I inquire about off-campus housing? If I decide to take the leap and accept Chapman's admission invitation, I'll be bringing both my fiancee and our 67-pound boxer with me. Are there any apartments or condominiums for rent in Orange County for around $700 a month? That's what we're paying right now here in Western Washington State.

Any help will be, as always, greatly appreciated.

Have a good night, folks.

J.G.


----------



## Synbios (Jun 5, 2008)

Two strong places to start your search would be 

www.rent.com 

&

www.craigslist.com

both offer a good amount of quick finds.

Good luck to you and welcome aboard.
-Regan (Syn)


----------



## Synbios (Jun 5, 2008)

Can anyone graduating from the Grad Film program @ Chapman let me know how much I should budget to spend for books, film, class costs, etc.  I know the program covers your graduate thesis in the cost of your tuition, but I don't know much else past that.  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Jun 5, 2008)

just called the graduate office in film and she said that "welcome packets" got sent out today. So she said we should get them early/mid next week. If not, give the grad program a call and they'll see what's going on.


----------



## trjnmonkey (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi! I have also been accepted with Editing emphasis.  I'm really looking forward to the start of school. I actually visited the school this past weekend, it's pretty amazing.  The 500 seat movie theater is awesome...I believe we will be taking our Evolution in Narrative Film there   I hope to meet you all!


----------



## BrunoDP (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi Chapman fellows,
I'm a 2nd year MFA producer at Chapman, and in December I'll produce a thesis film (w/3rd yr director), as part of graduate requirements. This is 35mm short. Those of you who are accepted to Chapman will be assigned next semester on one of so called cycle films (which is smaller scale short by 2nd yr directors). None of you are assigned to higher-scale thesis films, such as this one, but you can be on the crew if producer and director wants you. 

I'm searching for several crew members, and if you're interested (to be part of high-scale Chapman production), visit my production site to learn more, and send me your resume.

I'll see you all in August at the party we're preparing for you guys. The film will be shot in December. Peace! 

http://majdouleen2009.googlepages.com

BrunoDP, producer


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY! we got an email list, huzzah. i recognized some ppl on there but not all. bring on the homework.


----------



## Bware (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeah, the email list is pretty good, although the only thing I got in the mail was a letter from Joe Slowensky about orientation, when classes start, and what our course path should look like... No word at all about any sort of assignment for the summer.  Is this the same deal for anyone else?


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Jun 14, 2008)

yea same with me. They said in the email that they'll be sending out assignments soon. In the letter you got from Joe did it say they were going to schedule your classes for you? because it said that in my letter...does that mean i don't have to do anything?


----------



## Bware (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeah, mine said they were scheduling me.  A few weeks ago Darryl had mentioned via email that we would be pre-registered (or rather, all the production students at least) for classes.  I think that the first semester is pretty much set in stone for us, so there isn't anything for us to do.


----------



## Winterreverie (Jun 16, 2008)

Your major classes are all registered for you in the first semester. I'm not sure if you can add additional classes, but if I knew I could, I would have. However, the first semester is the best time to work on other Thesis projects or cycles you aren't assigned to. Networking abilities tend to get more difficult after the first semester. Take the opportunity to make connections while you have the opportunity.


----------



## Winterreverie (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi again, by the way.


----------



## Bware (Jun 16, 2008)

Welcome back Winter!  Actually, I wanted to ask you something.. haha.

As a current student/resident of Orange, what are some of the banks in the area?  My current accounts are in a more local bank, so I'm gonna have to transfer them, wanted to make sure it's to a branch that's nearby the school.

Also, do you have any opinion on one cell phone provider's reception quality over the other? My contract is up so if I need to switch companies, now is the time, haha.


----------



## HypergraphicJared (Jun 16, 2008)

Winter! The wellspring of Chapman knowledge! Where ya been?


----------



## Winterreverie (Jun 16, 2008)

bware-- I have verizon and it works just fine. I haven't heard any real cell phone complaints regarding the reception here. As far as banks the typical Bank of America, Washington mutual, and wells fargo are all readily available locally.

Hey Jared-- been busy with a few films/screenplays and was a little put off by the webvironment, but things seem to have calmed since then. Which is GREAT.


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Jun 17, 2008)

i thought i saw a tiny old citibank when i was there. oh well heres hoping there's still one because that's my old bank and i'm too lazy to switch. Welcome back winter! we've missed you.


----------



## glendaleguy (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey guys
just introducing myself, Im Kyle Wade, ill be joining you guys in a few weeks (directing emphasis), coming from the Graduate Film program at the Art Center College of Design in Pasadena. Directing emphasis. Just trying to get to know some peopel before hand, make that whole "getting to know you" phase of orientation a little less awkward. Also, anybody want to discuss any of the films we gotta watch/books we're supposed to read, get some sort of discussion before we're really thrown into them academically, that'd be cool. 
drop me a line sometime : kylerwade@gmail.com
hope everyone is having a good summer. 
Kyle


----------



## Jay-K (Jun 25, 2008)

I just got my homework a couple of days ago, should be fun watching all those movies but I cant really say that about the books...Hey is anyone on facebook? If so, I think it would be beneficial to add each other as friends cause thats sadly my most stable means of communication this summer. Sometimes I forget to check this forum. Anyway, my name on there is J. Mutinda Muthengi and I should be in the Chapman network so feel free to add me if you're looking to make a facebook friend before school starts Good luck with the homework!


----------



## Winterreverie (Jun 25, 2008)

if anyone is in orange early, I'll sell you some of my books off the list cheap. Let me know


----------



## glendaleguy (Jun 25, 2008)

feel free to add me guys: Kyle R. Wade


----------



## Theresa Miller (Mar 28, 2009)

Actually Winterreverie, Germans are white, they are from Europe, Europeans are white, thought everyone knew that. So they have 2 api, 2 hispanics, 1 half indian (I'm assuming that the south african was not a black south african) and 1 african american. Anton4Cine didn't say that they don't let in minorities, he said they let in a bunch of white people and only a few asian/black and women students. Gays are minorities, but don't necessarily make a school ethnically diverse. Which is true for the most part for directing/cinematography/producing. Screenwriting tends to be more diverse but not by much.


----------

